# Colour Options



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I have tried to save every photo that has been posted so that I can look back at the colour. I had ordered my car as black after being very close to going for red, but when I saw the photos this week of the petrol blue I quickly changed my chioce....I heard a few similar grumbles...How many others have changed?

I have posed all the colours I have found...any others (photos) available?


----------



## tak (May 3, 2006)

Originally I wanted silver ... then maritius blue ... then red .... then silver .... then back to red .... now am confused. What about petrol blue ... is it too dark without the sun?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

hard to tell as only phots available are in great light...but that was my issue with the black...as can been seen above on a dull day its just not stunning enough. I think the petrol should have more of a sparkle as its more of a metalic colour if that makes sence!


----------



## tak (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting the other red photos. They're really helpful. I'm beginning to change my mind to petrol blue .. do you have any more photos of petrol blue?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Check out my photos of the viewing last Thursday for a load more Petrol Blue

http://www.nealb.myphotoalbum.com


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

That red combo looks sweet!!! are those wheels on the options list? I can't see them in the online configurator.

I often find when looking at pics on the net I always prefer red but in reality it's not the same.

Missano red looks great in pics, but in person it's just too much for me


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this is Condor Grey:


----------



## tak (May 3, 2006)

Thanks. Great photo album of private viewing and very helpful. Time for me to contemplate.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No i've not changed my spec based on the above photos. I think black looks utter pants, white's nice but no thanks and its would be a 1.5k option for uk. From the pictures posted Red has to be by far the best/strongest colour for the TT, but having had two red TT's i've not gone for that colour either.

I originally picked petrol blue but have since changed.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

It's easy.

Go for blue.

Or red.

Or maybe silver.

The grey's are OK too.

Black's great if the sun is shining.

No, hang on, it really IS easy .... ANY COLOUR BUT BEIGE


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the beige looks really good in the metal ive seen a MKI in dakar.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Red does look the business!! But I'm not sure I want the attention.

I've always had a thing for black cars, and that's why I'm picking Phantom Black (at present). It does seem there are a lot of people who are against black, but it's hard to beat on a cleaned and waxed car!

Black is a colour for hard core car cleaners only!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not the cleaning, black hides all the lines but shows all the marks. Red is a stong 'look at me colour' and suits the car big time. MKII needs some stonger lighter colours to show it at its best IMO.

If every ones else is not getting black at least it will be unusual for you


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm fiarly sure there was a dark blue one at the same show as the Red one (NEw York)

Plus Hans has just posted some luch lookign ones in another thread.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Blue...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

tak said:


> Originally I wanted silver ... then maritius blue ... then red .... then silver .... then back to red .... now am confused. What about petrol blue ... is it too dark without the sun?


In darker lighting conditions


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ali_2006TT said:


>


PHWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Kell

Have you got any more pics of the deep sea blue one (guess what I've ordered!)

Tony


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DVD player?

O and king kong?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

VeeDubDan said:


> Red does look the business!! But I'm not sure I want the attention.


Try red with red leather


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Hi Kell
> 
> Have you got any more pics of the deep sea blue one (guess what I've ordered!)
> 
> Tony


Thanks to Karcsi for hte link.

These are from Leipzeig.

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473980.phtml

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473663.phtml

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473552.phtml


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Kell

What a colour  

Slightly worried that it looks rather good with what looks like a BEIGE interior though ;-) (beige is not my favourite colour!)


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Dark Blue cars with cream/beige leather is a classic colour combo and looks great IMO. Go for it !


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Gone for light grey (leather, carpet, headlining) which was as close as I could get to cream!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds good. Is that like the silver leather in the Mk1 ? I saw a dark blue with silver interior at a dealers recently and it looked v. good.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Not sure what the silver looks like - not having a mk1 - but it sounds like I'd like it!!

The grey is sort of like my sig pic, but only to the extent that deep sea blue is also sort of like my sig pic - which it isn't!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Thanks Kell
> 
> What a colour
> 
> Slightly worried that it looks rather good with what looks like a BEIGE interior though ;-) (beige is not my favourite colour!)


I know what you mean. We got a Ming Blue A4 (SH) and that had Beige leather with walnut. Have to say I thought it very 'pipe and slippers' at first, but I now like it.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kell
> ...


maybe that's just cos you're older now :wink:


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Thats the first time I had seen the Blue...looks good...very smart.

I still like the petrol...a little different.

Also the silver/grey looks great....a few more in my collection now.


----------



## shawaw (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi just orderedpetrol blue, are you still going for it?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

see your petrol blue thread


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Red does look the business!! But I'm not sure I want the attention.
> 
> I've always had a thing for black cars, and that's why I'm picking Phantom Black (at present). It does seem there are a lot of people who are against black, but it's hard to beat on a cleaned and waxed car!
> 
> *Black is a colour for hard core car cleaners only! *




 Thats me! Hence the reason why the TT will be my 3rd black car! Agree it is missions to keep clean, but the rewards are there when you finish, step back and think yes! and Guranteed a clean and polished black sports car will always turn heads!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Red does look the business!! But I'm not sure I want the attention.
> 
> I've always had a thing for black cars, and that's why I'm picking Phantom Black (at present). It does seem there are a lot of people who are against black, but it's hard to beat on a cleaned and waxed car!
> 
> *Black is a colour for hard core car cleaners only! *




 Thats me! Hence the reason why the TT will be my 3rd black car! Agree it is missions to keep clean, but the rewards are there when you finish, step back and think yes! and Guranteed a clean and polished black sports car will always turn heads!


----------



## shavedsporty (Aug 22, 2006)

white is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

shavedsporty said:


> white is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


 8) 8) 8)

I think that's the first white one I've seen that isn't an S-Line. Liking it more and more now!


----------



## shavedsporty (Aug 22, 2006)

got to say white used to be shi** but on certain cars now like the polo and golf gti i think they look really cool........ it only works on certain cars mind me thinks. Not sure about residuals :?


----------

